
Show HN: Mindfulness for Skeptics – Issue #3 of the MindfulDevMag - azarai
https://mindfuldevmag.com
======
HNLurker2
Mindfulness isn't something to be skeptical, it is great. But mostly it is a
trend and over saturated market.

